# TICA Gateshead 2008



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

OMG... just had to share..... hope you don't mind...?
At lunch time today our Lara was made a CHAMPION!!!! and now
little Lara has just been made GRAND CHAMPION NORDIQUESTAR SUPERNOVA..
she has never been to a TICA show before....
she is only 8 months old!!
way to go Lara.....
she is there tomorrow too....
how exciting!!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

OH WOW THATS FANTASTIC 
WELL DONE LARA 

Photo's please when you have come back down to earth


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*WELL DONE LARA, fingers crossed for you tomorrow Maxwell*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

As I havent the foggiest at what goes on at TICA shows whats happening tomorrow


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Well done Lara! More of the same perhaps tomorrow??? Lets hope you have another good day.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Wow well done!!!!

That is fantastic


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> As I havent the foggiest at what goes on at TICA shows whats happening tomorrow


*It's a 2 day show Angeli, it mns Maxwells cat could potentially be made up higher than today if she gets enough points and finals*


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *It's a 2 day show Angeli, it mns Maxwells cat could potentially be made up higher than today if she gets enough points and finals*


Hi Wendy thanks for explaining 
So tomorrow she could be a double, triple or even a quadruple GR CH if all goes well. Its so different to our GCCF shows.

With GCCF you start competing for the Champion title at 9 months old, 3CC'S at three different shows under three different judges.

When you become Champion you then compete for the GR CH title, thats another three wins at three different shows and three separate judges.

When you become a grand THEN you are eligible to compete for the Imperial, the highest title at the GCCF. For that you have five different shows and five separate judges.

YOU'RE PROBABLY THINKING WHAT YEAR ARE WE IN NOW 

My friends cat was an Imperial Grand Champion by the time she was 18 months old, a fantastic specimen for her breed so she sailed through it.

Other people have said its taken them two or more years just to get to Champion level and 5+ to get to Grand or Imperial.

My girl made Champion in three shows at 11 month old so she's now competing for the Grand in her next show


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*No probs Yea she could get any of them by tomorrow evening
Thats the same as FIFe, only they are adult at 10 months. We don't have the Imperial thing, but there are similar titles*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

That is wonderful news 
_Huge congratulations to you and your beautiful girl Lara!!!!_ GR CH eh!


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys...  
It wouldnt have been possible if Heidi ( Lara's breeder hadnt taken her for me.. Unfortunately I couldnt make it  )
Good Luck again today Heidi & Lara....  
Thanks also for explaining how it works...
I have only ever done GCCF..
Lara has always done well with GCCF but this is her first adult show..
They are classed as adult at 8 month in TICA..


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Maxwell,

Congrats on your brilliant win.There were some gorgeous cats there yesterday weren't there?

Our own show brag, my three boys did brilliantly. Sandy and Darcy finalled five times yesterday, Claude finalled twice, one of which was a best kitten and a second best kitten so we are pretty chuffed. Working out my points Im pretty sure that Sandy has made Quadruple Champion Alter. 

Yesterday was my last Tica show before we leave for Switzerland, it was a great way to finish. Good luck with your future Tica shows!

Jo


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> OMG... just had to share..... hope you don't mind...?
> At lunch time today our Lara was made a CHAMPION!!!! and now
> little Lara has just been made GRAND CHAMPION NORDIQUESTAR SUPERNOVA..
> she has never been to a TICA show before....
> ...


Congratulations!!! 

I am going to the show today - not to show, just to have look and see what happens and of course to see all the gorgeous cats - my Sib kitten is few days too young to show so we will have to wait for the next show

D X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Thanks guys...
> It wouldnt have been possible if Heidi ( Lara's breeder hadnt taken her for me.. Unfortunately I couldnt make it  )
> Good Luck again today Heidi & Lara....
> Thanks also for explaining how it works...
> ...


*Ahhh, thats a shame, hope you are ok. What a lovely thing for Heidi to take Lara for you 
GOOD LUCK today Lara....do everyone proud*



> I am going to the show today - not to show, just to have look and see what happens and of course to see all the gorgeous cats - my Sib kitten is few days too young to show so we will have to wait for the next show


*See you later then Dee, lol.*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TICA CHAMPION LARA AND TICA GRAND CHAMPION LARA AND OF COURSE TO YOU MAXWELLGOODLUCK TODAY TOO


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Maxwell, how has Lara done today ? been thinking of you*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

aww thanks for the congrats everyone..
Lara was pretty fed up on sundays judging.. so hasnt done so well..
however she finished only 10 points short of her Double Grand Champion title..
oh well.... there's always next time...
Still cant believe she got Grand champion!!!
Thanks so much for heidi for taking her for me...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well, she has done fabulous, I can see you're very proud of her. The points will keep to the next time, lol. 
"Congratulations again"*


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Hi, Congratulations on your result, you did really well.  We were at the show on sunday, that is coppercold (Tamra) and I. We didn't do as well but she did get placed 3rd twice which we were really chuffed with. Was your girl with norstar bengals? i may have met her.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Well done to you too Chestnut*


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

Thanks wendy, It was a great first experience. Although a very long day.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, TICA shows are hectic, lol. You should of popped in for a cuppa, lol. 
I had someone else from here pop round for a drink and a kitten play, lol.*


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

next time, you should have called in at the show, it would have been gr8 to meet you.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> next time, you should have called in at the show, it would have been gr8 to meet you


*Haha, yea likewise I had my reasons why I did'nt go though, lol.*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

chestnut said:


> Hi, Congratulations on your result, you did really well.  We were at the show on sunday, that is coppercold (Tamra) and I. We didn't do as well but she did get placed 3rd twice which we were really chuffed with. Was your girl with norstar bengals? i may have met her.


Thanks guys..
Just have to send off for her titles now..
which I will sort as soon as this horrid Flu has gone.. grrr

congrats chestnut & Tamra..
Yes Lara was with Heidi from Nordiquestar... Lara's breeder.. xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> Thanks guys..
> Just have to send off for her titles now..
> which I will sort as soon as this horrid Flu has gone.. grrr


*Oh no hope you feel better soon*


----------

